# HTC Vive mit GTX 1060 Erfahrungen



## Benni2018 (14. Juni 2018)

Guten Tag, 

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir eine HTC Vive ausleihe. Allerdings habe ich nur eine GTX 1060 und bin mir nicht sicher ob diese für VR-Games ausreicht. Deshalb frage ich euch, ob ihr mir vielleicht eure Erfahrungen mit der HTC Vive und einer GTX 1060 schreibt.
Also ob man trotzdem mit den Spielen in VR Spaß haben kann oder ob es gar nicht läuft.

Bitte schreibt mir dazu welche Grafikkarte und welchen Prozessor ihr habt. Ich würde mir wünschen hauptsächlich Erfahrungsberichte mit einer GTX 1060 zu lesen.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus


----------



## teachmeluv (14. Juni 2018)

Hi und willkommen im Forum!

Laut Nvidia war mal eine GTX 970 Mindestvorrausetzung für eine "gute" VR-Erfahrung. Demnach sollte eine GTX 1060, die knapp auf dem gleichen Niveau liegt, ebenfalls ausreichend sein. Aber das kann auch bedeuten, dass wir hier von 30 FPS sprechen, was für das Auge als flüssig genug ausreicht. 

Du hast jetzt nicht die schlechteste Karte der Welt, aber auch eben nicht die performanteste 

P.S. Ganz nebenbei steht das auch hier: VIVE™ Deutschland | Fur VIVE geeignete Computer


----------



## Benni2018 (14. Juni 2018)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort, aber mir ist bewusst, dass ich die mindest Anforderungen bzw. empfohlenen Anforderungen erfülle. Ich würde nur gerne ein paar Erfahrungen hören wie man damit in VR mit der HTC Vive so spielen kann.


----------



## Flybarless (14. Juni 2018)

Habe eine Zeitlang ein Oculus Rift mit einer 970 betrieben. Für die meisten Titel durchaus ausreichend.
Man hat natürlich meist keine/nicht viel Luft für Oversampling. Ein richtiger Spassverderber ist das für
VR aber nicht. Wenn du Bock drauf hast starte ruig mit deiner 1060 in VR.
Aber wenn du danach mal aufrüsten möchtest/kannst, dann halt in die vollen greifen (1080+) damit
der Leistungssprung auch wirklich sichtbar wird (hohes Oversampling, immer 90fps auch bei max Details etc.).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (14. Juni 2018)

Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von VR-Spielen mit deutlich niedrigern Anforderungen und natürlich kann man auch in VR Qualitätsregler benutzen. Ehe man sich eine Vive Pro leistet, sollte man erstmal Budget in die Grafikkarte investieren, aber ausprobieren kann man VR-Headsets auch mit einer 1060.


----------



## Viking30k (15. Juni 2018)

Hm kommt auch auf den Nutzer an oder? also ich hatte mal die normale Vive an einer Gtx 980Ti versucht mir reichte die leistung nicht für VR


----------



## Flybarless (15. Juni 2018)

Bei welchen Titeln war den die Leistung der 980ti zu gering das 90fps nicht erreicht wurden bei hohen Details?
Ich habe in meiner recht grossen Rift/SteamVR Sammlung nicht einen Titel wo ich mit einer GTX1080 mit max Details
die das Spiel bietet Probleme habe 90fps mit mind. 1,5 fach Supersampling und meist noch viel mehr zu erreichen.
So viel langsamer wird eine 980ti jetzt nicht sein das da grosse Abstriche in der Grafikqualität gemacht werden 
müssen um auf 90fps zu kommen. Dir reicht evtl einfach die Displayqualität der 1st Generation VR Brillen nicht.
Oder es hakt woanders am System (zu wenig Ram, CPU zu lahm etc) das du mit einer 980ti keine befriedigende
VR erfahrung machen konntest. Vermute ich zumindest mal irgendwie.


----------



## teachmeluv (15. Juni 2018)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Bei welchen Titeln war den die Leistung der 980ti zu gering das 90fps nicht erreicht wurden bei hohen Details?
> Ich habe in meiner recht grossen Rift/SteamVR Sammlung nicht einen Titel wo ich mit einer GTX1080 mit max Details
> die das Spiel bietet Probleme habe 90fps mit mind. 1,5 fach Supersampling und meist noch viel mehr zu erreichen.
> So viel langsamer wird eine 980ti jetzt nicht sein das da grosse Abstriche in der Grafikqualität gemacht werden
> ...



Manchen reichen 30 FPS, andere spielen nicht unter 300 FPS


----------



## micha34 (15. Juni 2018)

Ich habe die GTX980 und bis Anschlag übertaktet.Die kommt knapp an die 980TI ran.

Ich habe die Rift die aber vergleichbar Anspruchsvoll zur Vive ist.
Mit SS 1,4 komme ich in grafisch etwas besseren Spielen nicht auf 90Fps und ASW springt an und liefert 45Fps gut und ruckelfrei.

Die 1060 funktioniert wohl für die ersten VR Schritte aber da kommt wohl sehr schnell der Wunsch nach leistungsfähigeren Karten auf.

Eine bis zum Erbrechen übertaktete 980Ti..damit würde sich gut in VR der 1.Generation Leben lassen. Alternativ eine GTX 1080.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juni 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Manchen reichen 30 FPS, andere spielen nicht unter 300 FPS


In Bezug auf VR nicht. Da muss es heißen, manchen reichen 45 Frames und anderen 90. Denn unter 45 frames wird es einem schlecht und über 90 Frames geht nicht, weil die Brillen maximal 90 Frames darstellen können .
Und mit 45 Frames läuft in VR auch nichts wirklich, da eine Zwischenbildberechnung die fehlenden Frames hinzufügt (hinzufügen kann).


----------



## Viking30k (15. Juni 2018)

Flybarless schrieb:


> Bei welchen Titeln war den die Leistung der 980ti zu gering das 90fps nicht erreicht wurden bei hohen Details?
> Ich habe in meiner recht grossen Rift/SteamVR Sammlung nicht einen Titel wo ich mit einer GTX1080 mit max Details
> die das Spiel bietet Probleme habe 90fps mit mind. 1,5 fach Supersampling und meist noch viel mehr zu erreichen.
> So viel langsamer wird eine 980ti jetzt nicht sein das da grosse Abstriche in der Grafikqualität gemacht werden
> ...




Das war Arizona Sunshine, So ein Spiel wo man in einem Club einen Streit aufdecken muss, und das Game wo man auf einem anderen Planeten ums Überleben kämpft.

Kann aber echt auch die CPU gewesen sein da ich Graka und CPU ziemlich gleich aufgerüstet hatte. Von I7 2600k mit Gtx980 TI auf I7 7700k mit Gtx 1080 TI

Arizona hatte  sogar extrem geruckelt auf dem 2600er^^ Und musste sogar Laden wen ich eine Granate geworfen habe


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juni 2018)

Extremes Ruckeln kann ich mit dem i7 2600 nicht bestätigen. Arizona Sunshine läuft auf meinen System im Singleplayer gut. Mit max. Details und bisschen SSampling, war wunderbar durchzuspielen. Die Ladezeiten zwischen den Levels sind aufgrund der HDD ewig lange, aber sonst eine Runde Sache. Und die 1070 ist etwa so schnell wie die 980ti.


----------



## Viking30k (15. Juni 2018)

mein 2600er damals war nicht übertacktet eventuell deswegen?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Juni 2018)

Viking30k schrieb:


> mein 2600er damals war nicht übertacktet eventuell deswegen?



Da könnte schon das Zünglein an der Waage sein, wenn paar mehr Zombies erscheinen. 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher waren vorhanden? 
Ansonsten weiß ich, dass ab etwa 1.25 SSampling die Grafikkarte bremst, mit 1.15 wars dann gut. Und ich meine, das Game hat auch bis zu ~7 GB VRam belegt. So eine hohe Belegung hat sonst kein VR Game geschafft.


----------



## Viking30k (15. Juni 2018)

Hatte nur 8 GB drin aber ein aufrüsten auf 16 half nicht^^


----------



## micha34 (15. Juni 2018)

Unter 45 fps ruckelts sowieso weil ASW damit nicht Arbeiten kann.
ASW schaltet sich um die 70Fps zu und Reduziert auf 45Fps,damit es eben nicht zu Rucklern kommt.
Ist man deutlich unter 90 Fps,z.B die genannten 70Fps und hat kein ASW oder vergleichbares,sind die Leistungseinbrüche ganz plötzlich gewaltig,je nach Szene.


----------



## Andregee (18. Juni 2018)

und deshlab würde ich ich auch die Rift statt der Vive empfehlen weil bei der Vive kein ASW Pendant vorhanden ist. Lediglich ATW, was die Kopfbewegungen glättet, ASW, was den gesamten Spielbewegungsablauf extrapoliert, gibts nur bei der Rift oder im Betastadium bei den MR Headseats für Windows.


----------

